# My buddy just ordered M3 w/19" Euro Stock Rims & Chromed.....



## Dario (Mar 30, 2002)

Any suggestions or pics of these rims or other rims you guys can post here of your cars so I can show him other options. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*here's the OEM 19's*


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that's a serious shine. Beautiful!


----------

